# Help with identification of unknown processors



## nlvince (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello,

Today I got this offer for an unknown type of processors. I've been reading on these forums for quite some time and learned a lot from you guys!

I've included a picture of the processors and hope to get some info on them here. There's a total of 200 pieces from these.

I was told that both the top and bottom are gold plated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 28, 2016)

They are from older HP equipment. Sadly the gold yield consists of literally what you can see, so it's not particularly high. It's a light plate. It's a massive amount of base metals to dissolve to get your gold.


----------



## nlvince (Apr 28, 2016)

Do you know what type they are? The guy wants 80 euro cents a piece for them. 

Seems to me like a good price, but then again, I'm not an expert.


----------



## etack (Apr 28, 2016)

I would buy them for that cause they look cool.

If you get them and want to sell them drop me a PM.

I would prefer they not all beat up though.

Eric


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 29, 2016)

Eric

They actually come set into a very nice board, in pairs. I'll see if I can find an unstripped pair in a board to show. 

Jon


----------



## nlvince (Apr 29, 2016)

@ Eric. Sure, not a problem, I'll send you a PM once I get them.

Yet another one hit my inbox, an AMD this time but searching the numbers in Google doesn't show any hits. 

So calling for your help once again


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 29, 2016)

Not a processor but a logic gate, 1973 is pretty early and I guess that you will have no problem finding a buyer for it.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/9/3/L/0/93L01.shtml

Maybe you can find some more info in the old data books on bitsavers.
http://bitsavers.trailing-edge.com/pdf/amd/_dataBooks/

CPU-world or ebay is the right place to sell collectable CPU:s and circuits.

Göran


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 29, 2016)

It's a BCD Decoder according to the link below. It's in a very interesting package though.

http://datasheets.globalspec.com/ds...onductor/89A71146-2388-4912-B12E-0B4B58E04606

Macfixer01


----------



## nlvince (May 2, 2016)

@ Macfixer: have you ever seen these in a packaging like this? 

I'll post some more pictures tomorrow. Gonna pick them up this evening. 
Also included are over 3 kg (6+ lbs) of 70ies EPROM chips. With gold tops and legs. 

Do they have more collectors value or would scrapping them be the better choice? 

Also, has anyone of you heard of the Tundra SCV64?


----------



## g_axelsson (May 2, 2016)

Can't say anything about the EPROM, it all depends on the maker, model and quality.

Tundra SCV64 is a VME-bus interface chip, not a processor. Could fetch some interest though. I've sold two similar chips.

Göran


----------



## macfixer01 (May 2, 2016)

nlvince said:


> @ Macfixer: have you ever seen these in a packaging like this?
> 
> I'll post some more pictures tomorrow. Gonna pick them up this evening.
> Also included are over 3 kg (6+ lbs) of 70ies EPROM chips. With gold tops and legs.
> ...




Nlvince,
I don't think I've ever come across the particular chip that you have before. It has a fairly mundane function (BCD Decoder). It would seem much more likely for it to be in a black plastic or plain grey ceramic package (depending on temperature range). I'm surprised to see it in a package with any gold though, much less completely covered In it? DRAM chips for example in a ceramic DIP package with an edge-brazed gold plate centered on top were fairly common. However chips like this in a DIP package with gold plates covering the entire top and bottom is quite unusual! The examples in my photo below are I believe the only types I've run into personally, and all came off some sort of military boards as I recall? The chip with the AD- part number is probably an analog to digital converter chip where speed and stability is quite important, so lots of gold used on a chip like that is understandable. I don't know the functions of the other chips.

Macfixer01


----------

